# hdtv test patterns for ps3



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

Where can I find hdtv test pattern to configure my HDtv to its highest? How do I use it?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.w6rz.net/


----------



## physalis (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok now I downloaded "HD DVD Test Pattern Disc" and burned do you know how to use this?


----------

